# What make of track do you prefer?



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Wondering what brand of track everyone prefers (excluding custom built). I'm using TOMY right now but I really don't like that it doesn't lock together very tight. The old Aurora track use to be a pain to assemble but the pins and clips really did hold it together well.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Brian,

Have you tried the AFX track clips? The track clips really tighten the track joints and make the track a lot smoother overall. I was actually surprised how much better the track is after using them on my personal track.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Before I had routed my own, I really liked the tyco track.
Great electrics, stable joints and a good variety of fun bits too!
Plus, I was always finding it wicked cheap. :thumbsup:
If I ever went back to plastic sectional, that's the way I would go again.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I amassed a considerable amount of lock and joiner, but after numerous cleanings I still had issues. It being a lot more work to assemble and disassemble as I tried different layouts left me kinda miffed. During my 80's slot period I acquired a meager stock of AFX track, and after finally getting it out of storage in FL, decided to use it instead of L&J. Granted, since I lost my big table, I only have a small area to play with, and after almost 3 years I still haven't set myself a decent layout, but the Tomy/AFX track is so much easier to set up and tear down I've stuck with it. The curve selection (if I ever get the stuff I want) make it much more appealing. It seems to stay cleaner than the old stuff too.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

BRS Hobbies said:


> Brian, Have you tried the AFX track clips?


I have not. Do they work well with newer Tomy tack?


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

track clips are a must..yes they are for the afx/tomy and will fit yours.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

82whiskey said:


> I have not. Do they work well with newer Tomy tack?


Yes. They are made specifically for the newer TOMY AFX track. Here are the part numbers -

AFX 1012 Track Clips - 10 Pack
AFX 1013 Track Clips - 25 Pack
AFX 1014 Track Clips - 100 Pack

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks all.

Brian


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

I like tomy when it comes to plastic tracks.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Original Aurora AFX track was the best when you consider variety and quality. Too bad the poor design on the locking tabs made the track infamous.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay so I am doing the oddball choice.
Track of my choice is still Faller. 
pro's: I'm used to it from childhood on (first drug is still the one to be remembered), unbelievable choice of different tracks, looks like a real road/street, immensely versatile, lots of scenery parts, standard tracks still readily available in the bight although out of production since 82,

con's: tracks are not as widely spaced as the others, laborous to put together nearly as much as L&J tracks, longest straight only 8#, 

Regards

Mario

If it has to be quick set up wise my choice is Tyco as got loads of it.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have heard that Atlas (and Faller?) were the best designs, but they are not widely available. So, therefore...

My choice is the newer style Mattel because of the improvements made to the Tyco design. While 100% compatible with Tyco, the locking tabs are far superior (even compared to Tomy) and the electrical connections are rock solid. I have not have one electrical problem with my track, even when I change layouts. Another huge factor in my decision - even lane spacing; it is the one unalterable characteristic of any sectional track.

Pros:
Used Tyco is inexpensive and plentiful
Lots of track selection
Even lane spacing
Less downforce than Aurora

Cons:
Mattel isn't making anything worthwhile any more
Tyco style has weak center tabs
The letter molded into the track surface (#1 bonehead move of all time)
Slot depth less than Aurora AFX or Tomy

I used to have Aurora L&J track. Electrical connections were terrible. Any style track that uses the "tabs pushing against each other" method (Aurora, Lifelike) will probably have less electrical stability/ruggedness/connectivity than those that use the "slide next to each other" method of Tyco/Mattel and Tomy.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Update....

If money wasn't in the equation, Faller would be my first choice. Mario is right on the money regarding track selection. I am on the flip side of most slotters, so the real road angle appeals to me. The double lane turnoffs and stuff like that really interest me.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I like afx and autoworld.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Tyco/Mattel have been for years..


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm running Lifelike...










works great for me!

john


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, looks like it is working great for you. Nice layout! :thumbsup:

What are the dimensions?

Brian


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

HI slotcarman12078,

the double turn-off is nice but a bit of bummer as it is intended for normal road traffic play and not for racing. Meaning the cars run in opposite directions, you can turn off only with one car per turn off as the other lane is the in-coming traffic. It took quite a while for Faller to realise that racing was the order of the day and not another railroad layout with cars instead of trains. Although I must admit that I really like the town thingy idea. Specially in combination with roll-on roll-off traffic on trains or container loading and unloading of trains via an electric container bridge. Gravel from trucks to train waggons by conveyer belts and back to trucks. Here would come the Tyco trucks US1 quite handy.

If you want something along those lines Faller is defintely the thing to go for.

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My way of thinking for sure. Maybe someday...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My favorites are Tyco/Mattel, and Aurora AFX.

One brand worth mentioning is Marchon.
The big downfall is the turns are all 9" radius, banked and flats, 
so it's only good for two lane layouts or drag strips.
The plus' are Tyco lane spacing, intersections, nice trick tracks and 
a great connection system combining something like a 32nd scale and Tomy.
I hope to build a two lane scenic someday with the track I have.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Atlas/Lionel. Yeah, I know, I'm that guy. But the stuff has worked great for me. Even lane spacing, good electrical continuity, smooth joints, great track selection. I was lucky to get enough to start out with years ago and have added to the inventory every chance I've had. 

--rick

Edit: for the record, I've probably amassed enough Tyco track to replicate my layout twice over if I wanted, but there are a couple obstacles:
1. 6" curves (which I could eliminate fairly easily). 
2. 15" curves (which I could get from Joe or those who sell his track, again fairly easily, I think.)
3. Easily configurable multiple power taps. (Hmmmm...)


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> Edit: for the record, I've probably amassed enough Tyco track to replicate my layout twice over if I wanted, but there are a couple obstacles:
> 1. 6" curves (which I could eliminate fairly easily).
> 2. 15" curves (which I could get from Joe or those who sell his track, again fairly easily, I think.)
> 3. Easily configurable multiple power taps. (Hmmmm...)


I grew up with Tyco and is what I always had as a Kid track wise and when I got back into slots as an adult it's the first thing I gravitated towards, then 5 years ago Racemasters was having a close out on the "Giant Raceway" and I bought 2. I still prefer tyco though, and if I had it to do over again I would have stayed with all Tyco-Mattel. I just couldn't resist the deal on AFX. Main concerns being as already stated, lane spacing and locking. I've used the track clips and find it makes the Tomy track bow sometimes because I think it's forcing the track to stay locked but the joints and everything aren't quite right, and well you know what happens if you don't use them.... I think my favorite though is Tyco US-1 track for the color but I'm also A truck lover in real life so it's natural. I think I'll build a town with it, like a poor man's Faller


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Oh not Faller again*

For all those who are not that familiar with Faller, here is a youtube clip made last weekend of a Faller modular layout. The modules had been created by the "city traffic" group aka "Stadtbahner" of the www.h0slot.de. Each module is created by one member each and roughly 12 square feet. The some cars have even digital transponders.






Mario

BTW the vid was shot by an 11 year old.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> Edit: for the record, I've probably amassed enough Tyco track to replicate my layout twice over if I wanted, but there are a couple obstacles:
> 1. 6" curves (which I could eliminate fairly easily).
> 2. 15" curves (which I could get from Joe or those who sell his track, again fairly easily, I think.)
> 3. Easily configurable multiple power taps. (Hmmmm...)


Don't forget I have the 6" curves as well!  

I'm curious as to how Faller controlled the turnoff tracks - was it a mechanical switch (like Aurora used) or some other method? Tyco has the pit road turnoffs but the method they use is really crude and when I get around to using them, I will want to find a way to modify them. And Tyco does have single lane track, but only with 9" curves.

Most times when this topic comes up, Tomy seems to be the track of choice. In this thread, the majority have leaned toward Tyco/Mattel. Interesting.

It's just too bad no one ever took the best design features of each brand and really made a mass produced, top of the line plastic sectional track for HO. To me, the thing which makes or breaks my enjoyment of the hobby is the track. A great car on a poor track makes for a lousy experiance.

I started a thread well over a year ago asking why HO track was not like 1/43 or 1/32 track, which seems to be smoother and uses a different rail style:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=287392

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> It's just too bad no one ever took the best design features of each brand and really made a mass produced, top of the line plastic sectional track for HO. To me, the thing which makes or breaks my enjoyment of the hobby is the track. A great car on a poor track makes for a lousy experience.


This is true. Seems like the routed guys could easily know this outta the park.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

how is slot depth on Life Like compared to Tyco or Tomy? Did they edit out all the cuss words from that Faller vid when the red truck kept stalling or were they in German and I missed them?


----------

